# Gender guesses 13+3 :) UPDATED!!!!



## crazylilth1ng

Any guesses? I have an idea of the sex based on this pic but dont want to sway anyone's opinion with my own. What do you ladies think?? Thanks in advance :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161205_130043.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 73


----------



## MemmaJ

I'd say boy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Boy z


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Thank you for your guesses ladies &#128513;&#128513; 

I have 3 girls already so if this little one is a boy that would be something very different!! I don't have a preference believe it or not I was just happy the little one looked as it should for its gestation :)


----------



## SummerMother

Very Boy to me by skull


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thinking boy aswell but there is the chance that the stacked nub bit is actually part of the leg as it does seem to line up quite well with it, so 85% blue :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I hadn't noticed it lined up till you said!! Thanks for your input :)


----------



## Wish85

Perhaps boy but not 100%


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think the same wish85. The skull looks boy to me but the nub is ambiguous. There is a slightly higher angle than the spine but it doesn't appear much and the bit that looks like stacking as 6lilpigs said could be part of the leg so it isn't clear boy or girl even at 13+3. 

Thanks for looking :)


----------



## Lucy3

Boy &#128153; Looks like stacking to me


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Thank you :)


----------



## Wish85

I'm still leaning definitely more boy but it wouldn't be shock horror if it's a girl. Lock in boy guess though xx


----------



## crazylilth1ng

It's a BOY!!! Omg!!!! I can't believe it's a boy after 3 girls <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Wish85

So awesome! Congrats!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

It certainly is, we are so excited!!!


----------



## Loneco13

Congrats!!


----------



## julia765

GIRL! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mummafrog

Julia will you pay attention? XD 

Congratulations mumma, it'll be very different for sure! :haha: x


----------



## crazylilth1ng

julia765 said:


> GIRL! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

It's a boy haha :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Mummafrog said:


> Julia will you pay attention? XD
> 
> Congratulations mumma, it'll be very different for sure! :haha: x

Thank you!! I won't know what to do with him &#128514;&#128514;


----------

